# Re-mounting on the trail



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

OK, I've never seen John Wayne have this problem. Sigh.

I'm a fairly tall, large, man. 6'1" most days. So, I have a fairly tall, large, horse. 16.2 hh. 

Although I'm tall, I have short legs--which means my stirrups hang pretty close to the saddle. With a tall horse the saddle sits pretty far up in the air. Which, obviously, means the stirrups are way up there, too. In fact, they are well above my waist when I stand beside the horse. Ain't no way I can get a foot into the stirrup from the ground.

Mounting with a mounting block is even a problem. I can do it, but I really need a taller block than the one I now have. Sigh.

On the trails it's a REAL challenge! When I'm up in the mountains I can generally find a spot where the trail cuts into a hill and use the side of the trail for a block. Or a log or stump.

The problem is when I'm riding in the prairie around home. No convenient high spots to sidle up against to re-mount. And there is no way I could ever get up on Mr. Big without standing on something pretty high.

Any ideas? I tried carrying a little folding stool but it sunk into the ground, was unstable, and wasn't tall enough anyway.

Anyone else have a similar problem? How did you solve it?

Thanks!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Do some jumping drills to build up leg muscle???! hahaha that's the only thing I could think of besides being uphill from the horse or standing on something. Generally my plan is to ride a horse 14.3 or smaller, but I'm only 5'2" so I can do that.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Get really good at jumping/pull ups.


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

well im 5'11" and honestly (mabye its just cause im a girl and more flexible) i just reach my foot into the stirrup, grab mane and hop up. done this with horses as big as 17hh. but i guess it did take practice cause i have been using a mounting block and hopping up is becoming increasingly hard. sorry this didnt help.. mabye you could lengthen your stirrup as long as it goes to make it easier to hop up on then shorten it once your up?


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

You can lower the stirrup for mounting, then bring it back up to the height you need for riding. Or you can buy a "mounting stirrup". I assume you ride western, so this mounting stirrup is basically a stirrup on a strap that loops over the horn.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

So at 5'3" and riding a 16.1 gelding and being older, I hate getting on my big boy but fortunately I still can. It really helps if I put him on the down side of a slope though  
I have heard of people like these (see link) but have never used them.
Mounting Stirrup: Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

I'd thought of trying something like a mounting stirrup but didn't get it done and then forgot I'd considered it. Guess I didn't realize you could just order one! I don't have a western saddle, but I can figure some way to attach it. 

Probably start by making one out of available strap and a spare stirrup to see if it works. Of course, there is very little difference between a "prototype" that works and the final solution to a problem! :lol:

Maybe tomorrow I'll find time to try it out. Gee, that'd mean getting Big all tacked up, wouldn't it? And THAT would seem like such a waste if I didn't go ahead and take him for a ride while he's all decked out. Gosh. Son-of-a-gun. Such a shame. NOT! ;-)

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Griz,

I know your pain. I am a medium short fat lady, so getting on from the ground is like impossible for me. I just have to find something. 
There are these sort of mounting gizmos you can get that wrap around your stirrup and hang down and have an auxiliary stirrup that will hang a good 10 inches below the stirrup. You attach it, get up, then lift your stirrup up and deattach it and put it in your saddle bag. It's very lightweight, nylon webbing . Something like "easy mount" . Look on the web. Google "horse mounting assistance" or something like that.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

You could teach your horse to lay down and get on that way


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

There's a mounting stirrup that works english or western and you can make one at home fairly easily. You just need a drill, a strong length of string, a little piece of strong flat wood about 1 inche larger than the bottom of your boot and 1-2" wide, a .5" round dowel the same width as your stirrup and a marker.

1) drill a hole in both ends of your wood dowel and stirrup base, if necessary, sand the ends of the pieces of wood so they are smooth

2) measure a length of strong cord by looping it around both sides of your stirrup on your tacked up horse, so that there are two lengths parallel to the width of your stirrup. Reach your foot as high as it will go, holding the horses mane in your mounting position. Take your string at that spot and mark it (do not tie knots. You may need an assistant, or you may need to do a little approximation).

3) Loop the string through the dowel first then through the flat board. Tie the string so that the marks you made are at the holes. Tie the strings by looping them together in a half hitch (leave a tail about 6-10"), this way, you can adjust it easily.

3.5) (optional) glue something like sandpaper, or kitchen mat to your stirrup for better traction

4) before going out for a ride, test your stirrup. put the dowel through the stirrup and make_ sure you loop the stirrup through over the dowel_ this secures the stirrup and greatly reduces the pressure on the dowel.


Ride on friends!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I feel your pain - and hubby can relate, too. He's 6' and I'm 5'2". Believe it or not, our legs are the same length. Even before his stroke, he had a hard time mounting his favorite horse, 16.2HH OTQH. He had to settle for a shorter horse, 15HH QH. 

As for myself, in my younger days, I had a taller horse, and had no trouble mounting, but by the time I was 30, the horse I had was only 14HH, and I was glad she wasn't any taller. On some of the trail rides we went on, I got on and off so much that my left leg would cramp up. My mare was a stubborn witch who refused to cross water or bridges, or go through an underpass. After a few months of mounting and dismounting, she gave up and decided to cooperate.

My current mare is 15HH. I haven't tried to get on her, because I tried to get on hubby's 14HH gelding and it was IMPOSSIBLE. Then again, I'm nearly 53 years old now and bigger around than I am tall. I did manage to mount using a mounting block, but it was _not_ a pretty sight.

I want to start trail riding again come spring. I hope the rides are short enough that I don't have to worry about mounting or dismounting while on the trail, or I may have a long walk back to the starting point!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Equestrian International

here's a photo of the commercially available one. Looking at this and using the above instructions, one could make one. I really should!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I feel your pain!! I am 5'6" but am built like a darn dachshund! I have the same length legs as my just shy of 5" nothing sister. How pathetic is that? My former horse is 15.3 - his butt was caught me at the TOP of my head and his saddle seat was at the top of my head and he was LONG legged at that. I got on him once without a mounting block...must have been a miracle. 

My "new" horse is shorter but still about 2" too tall. I can get on him if he is slightly lower - me standing on a street or asphalt him beside it, him in a little wheel indention me next to it. 

I got off of him out in the woods for the past two weekends that I rode. I put him in a "low" area almost in the bayou! LOL land was rolling down to the water and I was able to get on there. The following weekend I put him in a wheel rutt and was able to get on then. You can get a little folding stool (got it at walmart) it holds 300 lbs and it is only about 10" high but I use that sometimes too and you could carry that in a saddle bag on a leash. Hey, whatever it takes!!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I miss my old mare. She was easier to mount. She stood rock solid and even shifted her weight to help me climb up. I only rode her bareback one time, and that was nothing short of a miracle. 

I broke my ankle back in '86 and was in a walking cast. I walked to the back pasture to check on the horses and realized after walking that far I had gone farther than I should have. Walking all the way back was going to be extremely painful. Sugar, my mare, didn't even have a halter on, but she obliged me by standing next to a tree stump that had a trunk laying on the ground next to it. I was able to climb on the stump and she carried me up to the gate. I couldn't believe it - she could be so bitchy at times, but that time, it was like she knew I wasn't going to make it.

Maybe they should leave just such a set up on the trails? LOL! Actually, the daughter's favorite place to ride does have mounting blocks scattered along the trails for just such a purpose. I can't wait for spring! Rain will be long since weaned, Dancer's weight is really improving and I'll have my new saddle (that fits Dancer!) by then!


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I also have this problem. I am 52, with a tall horse, bad knee, and fat butt!!! Thanksfully I ride in the mountains most of the time and use a "cheat'in" stump, log, ditch or anything else!!! Before I get off I look around for a cheat'in stump.. I have to lose weight and that would help. but I feel your pain at having problems mounting.

Rhonda


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm 5'6 and overweight. My big guy is 16.2 or 16.3 (not really sure). I used the mounting block, got the stirrup that hangs off of the horn...which also comes with a snap to hook onto D rings on the saddle, used the upper side of the mountain,and of course logs, rocks, the occasional round bale, and anything else I could find. I finally started stretching my legs on a daily basis. Working my way up to putting it on the top of the railing around the deck and kind of hopping my way closer to it...holding on to something of course. I'm lucky in the fact that he'll park out which lowers him to the ground significantly. It should help out unless you have back or knee problems. It doesn't hurt to try though.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm 5'3" and never had a problem mounting any sized horse (granted I'm also 23) until I was pregnant. At 30 some weeks pregnant I had to get off on the road side to pee (lol tmi I know) and realized I couldn't get back on. 

I tried EVERYTHING! 

I finally resorted to packing snow against a mailbox until it was high enough and sturdy enough for me to climb on and use as a large mounting block... my horse looked at me like I was nuts - but it worked!

The following spring I taught him how to lay down on command, I will never again be that big pregnant girl on the side of the road packing snow!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

E-ZUP Stirrup Extender


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm 5'10" and my horse is 17 hands. I've never had problems getting on him (plus I have to do it from the right side due to a knee injury). Practise?


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

This might sound really really obvious but wouldnt you just lower the stirrup right to the end hole then adjust it when you're up?
I'm probably missing something here :')


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

mumiinek said:


> I'm 5'10" and my horse is 17 hands. I've never had problems getting on him (plus I have to do it from the right side due to a knee injury). Practise?


Practice will not help if you are not physically able. Some people are more flexible than others due to the way their bodies are built.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

^Very true, practice is good but it has its limits...plus why would the right side be harder than the left? My horse is the same height on both sides!!! haha...I know it _could_ be a problem if you couldn't get your horse turned around on the trail or something, or maybe harder if you're not used to doing it, but i just thought that was funny


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

Amlalriiee said:


> ^Very true, practice is good but it has its limits...plus why would the right side be harder than the left? My horse is the same height on both sides!!! haha...I know it _could_ be a problem if you couldn't get your horse turned around on the trail or something, or maybe harder if you're not used to doing it, but i just thought that was funny


Oh yeah? Then try it yourself. I've never had problems getting on from the right side but I heard many people did. Then I saw a pretty neat video about getting on a horse where they specifically talked about getting on a horse from the rigth side and how many people think "yeah easy why wouldn't it be" while when they actually face a situation when they have to get on the horse from the right side (injury on the trail or somethig) they find themselves not knowing what to do at all. What did they suggest? Practise. I'm not saying it's oh so impossible to get on a horse from the right side. But it definitely is unusual and, well, just try it yourself. You might be one of the few people that can coordinate their body without a single problem but when I made my friends get on the horse from the right side just to see what their reaction was, first they had no clue what leg to put into the stirrup, then they didn't know where to put the hand, etc. It took them quite some time to coordinate and get used to it. That's why you need the practise. Me personally I have a problem getting on the horse from the left side now. I once found myself putting my right leg into the left stirrup. Then I had to stop for a second. "Wait..." and I realised what was wrong.

As far as the actual practising is concerned... if you really think it makes no difference, what can one do. When we were kids we were taught to get on a bareback horse (horses from where I come from are 17 hands on average) and we all learned to do it by practising. From the point of not being able to get on a horse with the saddle on we learned to hop on without any help. So if it isn't about practising then I guess we all had some kind of an amazing hidden talent. But then I don't know about all the other people having no problem getting on a bareback horse, and there are quite a few, do you really think practise played no role?

And of course I'm not saying practise WILL get you into the saddle no matter what. I could practise as much as I wanted but I'm not going to get on a horse from the left side ever again because I will never be able to bend my leg again. That still doesn't change the fact practise makes better (or did they say perfect?)


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Well, today I took Big for a ride up behind the farm. And, just to see if I could do it, I lowered the left stirrup about six inches as an aid to mounting. What a difference! Amazing! The question, however, was would I be able to adjust the stirrup back up while in the saddle. The answer is yes. However, it's something that WILL take some practice! But I managed.

I think I might be able to drop the stirrup far enough to get my foot into it from the ground--but then it might be so low I can't swing over the saddle. Sigh. 

At least it's a start in the right direction!


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm glad to hear you found a solution to your problem. If you want, you can :wink:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Some people who ride might have been able to mount from the ground when younger, or leap on bareback, but things are different after three decades and so, young persons, please be tolerant . No amount of practice will make me able to lift my leg that high. And my awkward struggle will make my horse miserable.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

^^Agree 100%!!!!


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I agree about practice... but like Tinyliny said... decades do make a difference. when I was a kid I also rode bareback almost all the time and could mount several different ways. NOW.... I can't get my legs to work correctly mounting on the right side, I even cannot get on the 4-wheeler from the right side. my legs just don't know what to do!!! 

This should be a lesson for younger riders... keep your weight down, and do everything to keep your knees healthy! Don't ever give up riding so you can keep that practice up!!

Rhonda


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

mumiinek said:


> I'm 5'10" and my horse is 17 hands. I've never had problems getting on him (plus I have to do it from the right side due to a knee injury). Practise?



But if a 17hh horse is all withers than the back is not up any higher than some shorter horses, or if the horse is built to take up leg. I had a short 15.1hh quarter horse that was so thick the stirrups were up much higher than on the 17.2hh Saddlebred I used to ride. 

At 5'10" I wouldn't think 17hh would be much of a challenge... not sure but I am 5'3" and 54 years old. I can still mount my 16.1hh paint from the ground. Your horse is only 3" taller than mine while you are 7" taller than me. I am thankful I am still very limber and can put my knee up to my chest for mounting :lol:


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

WickedNag said:


> At 5'10" I wouldn't think 17hh would be much of a challenge... not sure but I am 5'3" and 54 years old. I can still mount my 16.1hh paint from the ground. Your horse is only 3" taller than mine while you are 7" taller than me. I am thankful I am still very limber and can put my knee up to my chest for mounting :lol:


You know, at 6'1" I wouldn't think 16.2 horse would be a problem either. But I won't go into all the personal problems one might have that disable him from getting on the horse. What I was trying to point out was that you can't bash practice just because you have some issue practising won't unfortunatelly help you with. I would probably be very angry if somebody was telling me with practise I could get on a horse from the left side again without a problem while I know it won't be ever possible. But that doesn't change the fact that _with practise_ I learned to get on a horse from the right side and all is well now. The OP solved his problem by prolonging his stirrups and shortening them once he's back in the saddle, which (as he said himself) will take him some practise but I'm happy he found his way up there.

And as you said, your horse is only 3" taller than mine while I'm 7" taller than you and you still can get on. I didn't come here saying "hey look how small I am and what a huge horse I have". I know I'm tall and my horse is plain average (in this part of Europe). It seems to me that many people understood me wrong and thought my point is to come here and tell everyone that no matter what you SHOULD be able to get on a horse without a talk. Which doesn't really have anything in common with what I said. Anyway I'm glad you can get on your horse and it even proves what I said before, you can be small and still be able to get on a large horse, even though it may not be really easy. And I wouldn't say it's because you just plainly have talent for getting on a horse.


Amlalriiee, you seriously think getting on a horse from the right side is funny? Maybe once you actually have no choice you won't be laughing anymore.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

mumiinek
You are correct, I do think people took your post wrong. I see I did on parts of it. I will have to say that I think for me mounting from the right side would take lots and lots of practice! I am trying to envision myself doing so and just see a disaster waiting to happen!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

RhondaLynn said:


> I agree about practice... but like Tinyliny said... decades do make a diffe
> 
> This should be a lesson for younger riders... keep your weight down, and do everything to keep your knees healthy! Don't ever give up riding so you can keep that practice up!!


And hips. More of my adult students have hip issues than knee issues.

I mount and dismount from the off side (right side) frequently. I can also mount with an open beer in my hand. It's a rule when you work cattle. :lol:


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Mumiinek: I don't think mounting from the right is funny...I was just saying that it was funny that the first thought that popped into my head was that my horse is the same on both sides. Clearly I know what you mean that it could be difficult for someone who isn't used to it....why would you assume I'm not and dare me to try it???? I mount both sides of my horse equally, and very often end up getting off my horse and remounting on the trail...I find no difference, in part I'm sure because I'm used to doing it. Also, I never said practice doesn't make a difference, I simply said it has its limits. I.E. if somebody is physically not capable of something for some medical reason or whatever else, practice isn't going to help for those specific situations. Next time maybe try to ask questions and understand somebody's post a little better before you flip a lid. I wasn't making fun of what you said, wasn't being hostile in any way and got a less than mature reaction.


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm sorry, but "...I know it _could_ be a problem if you couldn't get your horse turned around on the trail or something, or maybe harder if you're not used to doing it, but i just thought that was funny " sounded to me like you're refferig to getting on the horse from the right side, I just don't see the connection to your horse being the same on both sides. I guess my bad, apologies. But If I'm expected to perfectly understand everybody's points then I will expect everybody to understand mine too. Which some people didn't and that's why I'm here. I'm not here to argue, I was just simply re-explaining what I meant as I saw people misunderstood me. Maybe you could have formulated your sentence better. But, again, I apologise to you for misunderstanding, I don't want to argue in this thread any further.

Also I wanted to say that I'm getting on and off my horse on the right side regularly as well (my only way of getting up there) and though I don't consider it anything special I won't be lying by saying there's no practising behind it, that it all just came natural since the first second I found myself standing by the right shoulder of the horse. Without practising getting on a horse at all would be in many cases plain impossible.

And when I was explaining things about practising, it wasn't a reaction to you. Before you get angry at somebody for reacting to you and say how "less than mature" they are for doing that, make sure it actually is a reaction to you. It was a reaction to whoever said practise won't help. Practise won't make you 100% perfect again, but it _will_ help. There are handless people swimming and playing guitars, legless people playing basketball and blind people barrel racing. But it's all the same thing over again and I'll leave this topic right now before it gets really pointless.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

mumiinek:I agree that my sentence was not clear, and apologize for that, but you did respond to it twice in a negative manner before allowing my response. I'm not trying to argue, just wanted to point that out as kind of a common courtesy thing. Anyway, I'm confused about who the practice WAS a reaction to because there were only two of us who mentioned it and we both said the same thing. I understand that maybe you read it quickly and misunderstood, and that's fine...I was only clarifying. Anyway....at this point it's a dead issue, I just wanted to respond to you so that you would understand my reaction as well. 

ANYWAY, back to the topic of mounting...for those who are able to do so I think it's great to practice mounting from both sides...not even because of injury or trail riding issues(although those are good reasons) but also because you want your horse to be able to handle someone getting on either side so that you don't have a "kid safe" horse FREAK when mounted on the wrong side....or some similar issue.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I mount and dismount from either side of my horse ALL the time. (sometimes due to one knee acting up, whichever one it may be that particular day :roll: Or on the trail when one is a better option than the other) But _mostly_ because I don't believe in having a one-sided horse. - I frequently dismount from the opposite side that I mounted from... It's like a game. My horse never knows where I'll mount/dismount from. She just has to pay attention!


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

I need to buy some bigger jeans because most of the ones I have now are old and tight on me. I had to get on Quinn today and tight jeans plus a 14-15 hand horse is a little bit of a problem. I'm really short and flexable but with tight jeans on I can't reach the stirrup. I had to get my father to cup his hands together and lift me. I can't really suggest anything other than using the resources around you. I wish I could help further. :-|


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

After reading all the posts about mounting from either side I tried mounting from the off side today. It actually felt pretty natural and Shandy doesn't seem to care. But . . . I learned my right knee doesn't flex as well as my left knee and I really need an extra couple inches on the mounting block. Sigh.

Maybe it'll get better with practice. Maybe I'll get a taller block! Or use the lower-the-stirrup trick and then raise it back up.

Once I got my foot into the stirrup it was actually easier to swing over the saddle from the off side for some reason.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I may have missed it Griz, but do you ride english or western? If you ride western, it will be almost impossible to shorten a stirrup once you are already in the saddle. If you ride english, then that would likely be just the ticket for you.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I used to get on a 16H QH with one of the easy mounts. I havean old knee injury. I found that once I stopped using the block I began to build up leg strength. Eventually I was able to get on with just the stirrup.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I might get me one of the little extenders that go through the stirrup. I need 2" and that is it. LOL the funny thing is, I could probably mount with a western saddle but my Aussie saddle will slip some. 

I have worked on flexibility too. I can't raise my foot that high LOL so I need to start working on it more and more. That is my goal for spring...to be able to mount flat footed as my boy is a little flummoxed by a mounting block! LOL he will stand still for me to mount out in the field or anywhere but you put a mounting block by him and he will turn his butt away from it. He is just not used to it!


----------

